

You're not as busy as you think. - colbyaley
http://colbyaley.com/busy.html

======
autotravis
>Watch that TV show you've always wanted to. Take a walk for no reason at all.
Go on that roller coaster once more. Call up your 89 year old grandma on the
phone.

I'd say go for the second two options. From where I sit, there's little need
to encourage most of us (in the U.S.) to watch that TV show.

Seriously though, this article hits a good point. People are always flying
around like the world is ending when they really have tons of time to slow
down a bit and treat other people with more respect/compassion.

Next time you're rude to a cashier because you had to stand in line 2 more
minutes than you wanted to, just go ahead and slap yourself.

~~~
colbyaley
Thank you!

